# Rousseau table and box joint jig



## pitonyak (Feb 25, 2007)

I have limited space and I will need to move my router table around, use it, pack it, etc. I want to build some boxes to store firearm ammunition (so I can lock it).

I was looking at the oak-park box jigs, very cool, refered there from this forum. 

Any idea if I can use these jigs on a router table such as this? 

it looks to me like the fence/vacuum system might be in the way so that I could not easily use the box jig.

Any comments are appreciated.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Is this the router table you have Andrew? 

http://www.amazon.com/Rousseau-3100...=pd_ts_hi_27/002-2236787-8368837?ie=UTF8&s=hi

If so, I think it would work ok. You will have to drill it. See my Wooden Stuff Blog or the how to section of the forum. 

Corey


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

pitonyak said:


> I have limited space and I will need to move my router table around, use it, pack it, etc. I want to build some boxes to store firearm ammunition (so I can lock it).
> 
> I was looking at the oak-park box jigs, very cool, refered there from this forum.
> 
> ...



Here is a knock-down router table:
http://www.taunton.com/finewoodworking/SkillsAndTechniques/SkillsAndTechniquesArticle.aspx?id=28007

The Oak Park spacer fences for box joints could be mounted on this table and used for making box joints.


----------



## pitonyak (Feb 25, 2007)

I do not yet own a router, or a router table. I have spent a lot of time thinking about whta I should really purchase.

my initial use will be creating these boxes. I do not even have a design for the boxes, but that will come... 

My first thought was to purchase a jig such as the PC 4212, but the box thing was recommended, so I checked it out. My opinion is that it is a much better match for what I want to do. For this, I should use a router table.

Space is a serious issue for me so I figured that something that can be taken down is a very good idea so I was thinking about the Rousseau 3100 and perhaps even adding a Rousseau 3002 Router Lift LS.

I must admit that the "knock-down router table" is very interesting as well. Even if I purcahse the Rousseau, I can imagine making the knock down table, perhaps with some modifications. The advantage with the Rousseau is that I have no local mentor to give me a kick-start. I could then use the Rousseau to make other things. Might be able to rig some things to make the knock-down, however. 

Challagan, your entry in the blog is very useful. In fact, this is exactly what I needed to see. It had not occurred to me that I could simply drill my own holes.


----------

